# Help 2001 Sentra died on me while driving



## firewife (Jun 21, 2004)

New here and was hoping you all could help out. Two weeks ago my sentra died on me while parked idiling in the driveway with the air conditioner on - it was a very hot a muggy day. The car would not start back up again until it sat for about 15 minutes. Then last week while I was driving about 65mph on the freeway (with the air conditioner on full blast) it died again - just turned off, no power steering, etc. By the way had warranty work done on the car what was described as this very problem. Took it to the Nissan Dealer and they said they have duplicated the problem but their computers show nothing. They have no idea what it is or how to fix it and suggested that I just take it back and drive it. Summer is just starting and if it is going to do this everytime it is hot outside I just cannot have that. Plus I have three small children that ride in the car with me, if it dies on me while on the freeway again and we get hit - then what do I do? Any suggestions, anything like that ever happen to any of you? Thanks for anyhelp you can give me. Thanks!


----------



## richiebby (Jun 21, 2004)

*Fuel system*

Hi,
You did not mention wether you lost electrical or your engine cut off with all of the relevant dash lights on. I have had problems with a VERRY dirty throttle body that almost totally blocked air intake when my foot was off the gas. my injectors were filthy too. Engine would start to stumble as soon I came to a stop, and make a sickening sound if I took my foot off the gas at higher speeds. It cut off on me more than once under load, and never gave a trouble code light (though a handheld scanner detected a rich condition). Took me a long time to figure it out, but ran like new as soon as injectors and throttle plate were cleaned. You may also look at other parts of your fuel system (pump or fuel filter) or you may have a weak electrical system. Get a load test on your electrical system and check the battery.


QG18 DE rules...Burn the competition with the gas you save!


----------



## firewife (Jun 21, 2004)

The car turned off but electrical did not fail - when it died all the dash lights turned on. Mine did not sputter or choke out before hand - it just turned off. Thanks for the info. maybe I can suggest that to the mechanic.


----------

